# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  Dromeas VS Διαχείριση Πολυκατοικίας: Ελθέτω Πόλεμος!!!

## Dromeas

Kai ekei pou eitan mia mera san tis alles, apofasisa na enimeroso (o vlakas)  ::  thn diaxirisi ths polkatikias mou, oti 8a valo keraia epikoinonias gia tous 2.4 GHz...

H antidrasi? Atelioth tsakomoi, Radienergies, Rouvades, -kai poios eisai esy poy 8a kaneis oti 8es edo mesa?!-, -8a soy fero ta ekata-, tsakomoi sta astinomika tmhmata klp. istories gia agrious...

Tote ego anagkastika na tous apantiso os eksis:

_Αθήνα, 20.01.2003

Κοινοποίηση προς διαχείριση της πολυκατοικίας επί της οδού Τάδε

Θέμα: ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΣΗ ΚΕΡΑΙΩΝ ΡΑΔΙΟΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ ΕΠΙ ΤΗΣ ΤΑΡΑΤΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΔΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΟΛΥΚΑΤΟΙΚΙΑΣ.

•	Βάση του καταστατικού της πολυκατοικίας, το οποίο εκδόθηκε στις 18.04.1986, στο Άρθρο 3, Παράγραφος VIII, Σελίδα 71, που αναφέρει μεταξύ άλλον ότι: “Επιτρέπετε η επί του δώματος τοποθέτηση κεραιών ραδιοφώνου και τηλεόρασης εκτός της επί του δώματος τοποθέτησης κεντρικής κεραίας τηλεόρασης από τους συνιδιοκτήτες της πολυκατοικίας, οι οποία θα βαρύνει κάθε ένα σύμφωνα με το ποσοστό του επί των δαπανών κοινοχρήστων”

•	Βάση του ΦΕΚ 46/Α/03.03.2000, ΦΕΚ 895/Β/16.07.2002,
ΦΕΚ 1579/Β/18.12.2002 και των κανονισμών της
ΕΘΝΙΚΗΣ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗΣ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ &
ΤΑΧΥΔΡΟΜΕΙΩΝ περί Ασύρματων Ζεύξεων Τεχνολογίας Διασποράς
Φάσματος που Λειτουργούν στην Περιοχή Ραδιοσυχνοτήτων
2400-2483,5 MHz

Ανακοινώνω ότι:

1.	Θα τοποθετηθούν στο προσεχές μέλλον κεραίες Ραδιοεπικοινωνίας οι οποίες θα λειτουργούν έτσι όπως ο η Ελληνική και Κοινοτική Νομοθεσία, και το Σύνταγμα της Ελλάδος, καθορίζουν

2.	Η εκπεμπόμενη ακτινοβολία η οποία θα εξέχετε στο περιβάλλον δεν είναι Ιονιζουσα, και κατ’ επακολούθηση δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση επικίνδυνη για την δημόσια υγειά

3.	Ακόμα και στην περίπτωση που γίνει γενική συνέλευση και αποφασιστεί η απομάκρυνση τον κεραιών, η απόφαση αυτή κρίνετε άκυρη απέναντι στην ισχύουσα νομοθεσία, διότι η δεύτερη υπερισχύει πάντα

4.	Σε περίπτωση που υποστεί οποιαδήποτε φθορά, βανδαλισμό, δολιοφθορά, η με οποιωνδήποτε τρόπο παράνομη ενεργεία στον οποιωνδήποτε εξοπλισμό μου και στις κεραίες που θα είναι στον χώρο της ταράτσας της πολυκατοικίας, επιφυλάσσομε να λάβω όλα τα νόμιμα μέτρα και δικαιώματα μου, και να ζητήσω τις αντίστοιχες αποζημιώσεις.

5.	Ακριβές αντίγραφο κατατέθηκε στο Αστυνομικό Τμήμα Τάδε προς ενημέρωση


Με τιμή,
Ivan Stroppiana, Ένοικος του διαμερίσματος Τάδε, επί του Τάδε ορόφου της πολυκατοικίας_

Ti allo na kano?!...

P.S. Ta FEK, ektos apo toys 2.4 GHz, anaferonte kai gia tous Radio Amateurs, epidi 8elo sto mellon na vgalo adeia kai gia ayto (ekei 8a gelasei kai to pardalo katsiki)  :: 

Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!  ::

----------


## LeChuck

Επεσες σε βλακες μαλλον.. εγω το οποιο ενωπιον 15 ατομων στη Γενικη Συνελευση που εγινε και δεν ειπε κανεις τιποτα... Ουδεν προβλημα κι ετσι  ::

----------


## JS

Fusika twra ksereis oti tha prepei na stiseis kai ekeino to sustima parakolouthisis taratsas pou legame...  :: 
Na arxisoume na psaxnoume gia kameres,fwta,lampakia,seirines,... H tha ta pareis apo kanena astunomiko tmima !!!  ::  ::  ::  :: 
Kalo kouragio kai apo mena.

----------


## indyone

Εγω πάντως δεν είπα, ουτε προκειται να πω οτι έχω βάλει κεραία για το ασύρματο δίκτυο στην ταράτσα μου.. Ούτως η άλλως πανικός γίνεται στην ταράτσα μου από τις κεραίες! Δεν θα το καταλάβουν!
Και παλι αν με ρωτήσουν γιατί εχω τέτοια κεραία στην ταράτσα, θα τους απαντήσω ότι είναι για την τηλεόραση  :: 
Πάντως πολύ σύντομα θα κάνω την σχετική αίτηση στον ΕΕΕΤ για να είμαι νομικά καλυμένος

----------


## dti

Δεν χρειάζονται ακραίες αντιδράσεις σε καμιά περίπτωση και από καμιά πλευρά (dromeas - διαχείριση πολυκατοικίας).

Με *ήρεμο* τρόπο πρέπει να εξηγηθεί σ' αυτούς που δεν καταλαβαίνουν από τη σύγχρονη τεχνολογία οτι:

Στα 2.4 GHz λειρουργούν μεταξύ των άλλων οι φούρνοι μικροκυμάτων, τα κινητά τηλέφωνα με bluetooth αλλά και κάποια ασύρματα σταθερά τηλέφωνα.

Ασύρματα δίκτυα υπάρχουν πιλοτικά και σε *σχολεία* στα Ιωάννινα και στο Ρέθυμνο.

"Στα πλαίσια του EDUnet εξετάζεται πιλοτικά η χρήση ασύρματων ζεύξεων ως μέσο πρόσβασης των εκπαιδευτικών μονάδων."



Ασύρματα δίκτυα έχουν εγκατασταθεί σε *πολλά νοσοκομεία* στις πολιτισμένες χώρες (εννοείται). Οπως π.χ. στην παιδιατρική κλινική του Μιλγουόκι στις ΗΠΑ.
Δείτε το σχετικό *case study*.


Παλαιότερα στη home page του sydneywireless.com είχε δημοσιευθεί το παρακάτω: 
The FCC has published a formula for safety in electromagnetic radiation. 
IRPA formula calculates the safe distance from a radio source. In the range of 2.4 Ghz the safe field strength is 60 V/m. The formula for the safe distance is: 
E2 = 30 P/r2 thus r2 = 30 P/E2 
The signal strength is 30 mWatt of a card unit. 
The safe distance is r2 = 30 *30.10-3/602 = 0,00025 m2; r = 2 cm. 
For a Bluetooth unit at 10 mWatt this is : 1 cm 
Milliwatt at 2.4 GHz Safe distance in cm 
300 mW 5,0 cm 
100 mW 2,9 cm 
55 mW 2,1 cm 
35 mW 1,7 cm 
32 mW 1,6 cm 
9 mW 0,9 cm 
1 mW 0,3 cm 

Δείτε ακόμη:
*Non-Ionizing Radiation* 

Ακόμη ισχυρό επιχείρημα μπορεί να αποτελέσει η λειτουργία της υπηρεσίας *WIZ* στο Ελ. Βενιζέλος, αλλά και η επικείμενη εγκατάσταση wlan εντός αεροπλάνων, όπως αναφέρεται και σε σχετικό άρθρο:
*Lufthansa and Cisco Put Wi-Fi in the Plane*.

Φυσικά τα αναρίθμητα hotspots που λειτουργούν σε διάφορα ξενοδοχεία, εστιατόρια, καφέ και λοιπούς δημόσιους χώρους, στο εξωτερικό είναι ένα ακόμη επιχείρημα.

Αν μετά από όλα τα παραπάνω δεν παραδεχθούν οτι η ασύρματη δικτύωση είναι ακίνδυνη, το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι οτι υπάρχουν προηγούμενα ή οτι ο διαχειριστής είναι του στυλ "αποφασίζομεν και διατάσσομεν"...

----------


## Georgekak

> Στα 2.4 GHz λειρουργούν μεταξύ των άλλων οι φούρνοι μικροκυμάτων, τα κινητά τηλέφωνα με bluetooth αλλά και κάποια ασύρματα σταθερά τηλέφωνα.
> Safe distance in cm 
> 300 mW 5,0 cm 
> 100 mW 2,9 cm 
> 55 mW 2,1 cm 
> 35 mW 1,7 cm 
> 32 mW 1,6 cm 
> 9 mW 0,9 cm 
> 1 mW 0,3 cm


Μιας και το αναφέρατε, δεν μπορεί να γίνει ζεύξη bluetooth με κάποιο δικό μας ΑΡ, έστω και με ειδικό λογισμικό?
Επίσης, να συγχαρώ το Δαμιανό για τη λίστα με αποστάσεις ασφαλείας. Αν είχε και για μεγαλύτερες ισχύς, θα ήταν πιο ολοκληρωμένη, χωρίς αυτό να περιορίζει τη χρησιμότητά της!

----------


## CyberFreak

> Μιας και το αναφέρατε, δεν μπορεί να γίνει ζεύξη bluetooth με κάποιο δικό μας ΑΡ, έστω και με ειδικό λογισμικό?


Oxi to Bluetooth nai men doulevei stous 2.4 alla exei diaforetikh diamorfosh platous. Me liga logia xrisimopoiei diaforetiko talantoth pou den einai symavatos me ths diamorfosh pou exoume emeis sto 802.11b DSSS.

----------


## dalex

.........

----------


## Dejan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Georgekak
> 
> Μιας και το αναφέρατε, δεν μπορεί να γίνει ζεύξη bluetooth με κάποιο δικό μας ΑΡ, έστω και με ειδικό λογισμικό?
> 
> 
> Oxi to Bluetooth nai men doulevei stous 2.4 alla exei diaforetikh diamorfosh platous. Me liga logia xrisimopoiei diaforetiko talantoth pou den einai symavatos me ths diamorfosh pou exoume emeis sto 802.11b DSSS.


*Που κολλάνε όλα αυτά με το πρόβλημα του Dromeas και την πολυκατοικία του!!!* Α, ρε papashark που είσαι!!

----------


## orion

> ....ή οτι ο διαχειριστής είναι του στυλ "αποφασίζομεν και διατάσσομεν"...


palio 8ema alla epikairo.. distixos exo provlimata me tin diaxiristria i opia einai opos tin perigrafi os ano o dti! ti kano se auti ti periptosi.
auti i anakoinosi pou ekane o dromeas exei telika apotelesma?
exo stisei to AP mou meta kopon kai vasanon mou kostise ena soro lefta kai einai klidomeno sto doma opou de me afinoun na to anikso! oute kan na mpo!

ti mporo na kano? 


thanks

orion  ::

----------


## dti

Μία επίσκεψη στο αστυνομικό τμήμα της περιοχής σου, θα βοηθήσει πιστεύω. Μπορείς να πεις οτι ανησυχείς για την περιουσία σου την οποία παρακρατούν και δεν σου επιτρέπουν να παραλάβεις ή να συντηρήσεις.
Αν επιμένουν να κρατάνε κλειστή την ταράτσα θύμισέ τους οτι μία πυρκαγιά που μπορεί να ξεσπάσει στους κάτω ορόφους της πολυκατοικίας μπορεί να κοστίσει ανθρώπινα θύματα αν δεν υπάρχει ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στην ταράτσα συνέχεια με το κλειδί να βρίσκεται ανελλιπώς πάνω στην κλειδαριά της πόρτας...
Μόλις χθες συνέβη μια τέτοια πυρκαγιά στα Πατήσια όπου η φωτιά από κατάστημα στο ισόγειο έφθασε μέχρι τον τέταρτο όροφο με υλικές ζημιές ευτυχώς μόνο...

----------


## MAuVE

> Αν επιμένουν να κρατάνε κλειστή την ταράτσα θύμισέ τους οτι μία πυρκαγιά που μπορεί να ξεσπάσει στους κάτω ορόφους της πολυκατοικίας μπορεί να κοστίσει ανθρώπινα θύματα αν δεν υπάρχει ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στην ταράτσα συνέχεια με το κλειδί να βρίσκεται ανελλιπώς πάνω στην κλειδαριά της πόρτας...


Πρόσθεσε και λόγους αντισεισμικής προστασίας. Η διαφυγή προς τα άνω είναι η συνιστόμενη κίνηση σε περίπτωση σεισμού

----------


## paravoid

Mipos prepei na sigkentrosoume kapoia stoixeia (opos poli kala ekane o ivan + ta stoixeia pou parethese o dti) oste na mporei o kathenas na dosei kati analogo se opoion paei na tou dimiourgisei problima (me sigkekrimena tekmiria fisika, nomothesia klp)
fisika kathe periptosi einai diaforetiki (kai mporei to katastatiko tis polikatoikias na anaferei kati) alla tha itan ena kalo epixeirima!
min ksexname, zoume sto elladistan opou iparxei megalo pososto texnofobias... kai fisika i logiki "i taratsa den einai koinoxristi alla tou diaxeiristi kai tin kanei oti thelei"

----------


## myself

To na dolofonithoun OLOI oi diaxiristes pou diafonoun sas fenete paralogi?????  ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Ναι

----------


## Capvar

Αν πουλήσετε τίποτα ψέμματα του στυλ είναι ενισχυτής σήματος, ή για να πιάνω καλύτερα την ΕΡΤ ή είναι δορυφορική....?

----------


## rentis_city

Ποιός χέστηκε ρε Capvar για την ΕΡΤ, νομίζω πως ένα ψέμα του τύπου: 
"Θα βάλω δορυφορική NOVA, έχει και καλές τσ0ντες" θα έπειθε 
ακράδαντα τον διψασμένο π0ρνόγερ0 διαχειριστή...  ::   :: 
Στην Ελλάδα ζούμε!  ::

----------


## ggeorgan

rentis_city
Καταπληκτική ιδέα για να πεισθεί η διαχείριση. Και δεν χρειάζεται καν να πεις ψέμμα. Νομίζω ότι σε ένα από τα δικά μου σημεία θα πιάσει, αν και θα χρειασθεί να βάλω και πραγματική nova και να μοιράσω σύνδεση. Γιατί όχι, τελικά. Είναι μια παρηγορία.

----------


## racer

Για να μαθαίνουν οι νέοι και να θυμούνται οι παλιοί, ξαναφέρνω το θέμα στην επιφάνεια ::

----------


## nodas

```
5. Ακριβές αντίγραφο κατατέθηκε στο Αστυνομικό Τμήμα Τάδε προς ενημέρωση
```


αυτο σβηστε το εχετε και στο wiki η στο faq δεν ισχυει πηγα αστυνομια σημερα
και μου ειπαν οτι δεν μπορει να κατατεθει τετοιο χαρτη εγινα ρομπα θα γινω και στην γενικη συνελευση

εφαγα και στον γυρισμο 83ε κληση και 5 ποντους στο poιnt system

----------


## kioan

Τελικά τι μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος αν έχει πρόβλημα με την διαχείριση;

Αν δεν ισχύει η δήλωση στην αστυνομία, τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε;

----------


## schatzin

Ρίξτε και μια ματιά στο salonicawireless στην ενότητα νομικά θέματα. Έχει μερικά ενδιαφέροντα post.

----------


## nodas

δωσε link

----------


## schatzin

> δωσε link


http://www.salonicawireless.net/foru...=ST&f=3&t=1437

Αυτό είναι ένα, αλλά έχει κι άλλα. Οι ομοιοπαθείς θα το βρουν διαφωτιστικό...

----------


## iduck

Οκ πέρνουμε άδεια από την αστυνομία και απο ΕΕΤΤ... Από την Πολεοδομία; Δεν πρέπει να καταθέσουμε και εκεί κάποια έγγραφα;
Τον ιστό μας ποιος θα τον εξετάσει αν είναι εντάξει;

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αν θέλετε πάντως, εδώ είναι η έκθεση του παγκόσμιου οργανισμού υγείας σχετικά με τις μη-ιονίζουσες ακτινοβολίες. Έτσι για να το έχετε πρόχειρο (αν και δεν είναι και τόσο αθόες).

http://www.who.int/docstore/peh-emf/pub ... fs183.html

----------

